# What makes a loud Y pipe?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok so im going to get a warp speed as soon as i get my tax refund but for the mean time my flex pipe was busted so i cut it off thinkin i could just do a patch job but the cover i removed that was filled with fiberglass does that do alot to quiet it down? right now i just have a straight pipe insted of a flex pipe (i know its a bad idea bit i need it for a lil bit) if i get just a flex pipe will that quiet i down or will i need that cover? heres what im lookin at buying for now http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-x-...ewItemQQcategoryZ33633QQitemZ8030993215QQrdZ1


Thanks


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Y-pipe question*



92GOLDGXE said:


> Ok so im going to get a warp speed as soon as i get my tax refund but for the mean time my flex pipe was busted so i cut it off thinkin i could just do a patch job but the cover i removed that was filled with fiberglass does that do alot to quiet it down? right now i just have a straight pipe insted of a flex pipe (i know its a bad idea bit i need it for a lil bit) if i get just a flex pipe will that quiet i down or will i need that cover? heres what im lookin at buying for now http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-x-...ewItemQQcategoryZ33633QQitemZ8030993215QQrdZ1
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you can wait a few days for the Y-pipe from Warpspeed to arrive, simply wait anyhow, because I don't see the point of buying a flex section only and then replacing everything anyhow with a new Y-pipe. It's a waste of time,effort and money. By the way, I do have the Y-pipe from warpspeed, and it's not loud and it's excellent product.


----------

